# Password not available



## coriver (May 25, 2016)

Hi all. I have an old Kindle, model D00701, which was owned by a relative. It was passed to me, but neither her nor her family could tell me the password. I've tried Amazon to no avail.

The screen shows a photo of a guy, with an overpage requesting the password. Can anyone tell me how/if I can get into the system and embed a new name and password? I realise that this can look shonkey, but its on the up-and-up, as I already have 4 Kindles of my own.

Any help would be much appreciated. Even some advice as to where the relevant section in Amazon's website would be a help. TIA to anyone who can help. Regards Barrie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like you have a Kindle 2. According to this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/forums/kindleqna/?cdThread=Tx33B8D281PNAU3

To reset a Kindle 2nd Generation, Kindle Keyboard, or Kindle DX: 
1. Slide and release the power switch to turn on the device or exit sleep mode
2. Enter "resetmykindle" in the password field and press the enter key on the key pad
3. Wait several minutes while your Kindle restarts

Let me know if this helps--I hadn't heard about this before.

Betsy


----------



## coriver (May 25, 2016)

Well, thanks a bunch, Betsy. As I type this the Kindle has the "Amazon Kindle" picture on the screen, with the large tree as all my Kindles show. I've now got a response from the Kindle "if you want to read or shop on your Kindle while continuing to charge over USB, please keep the SB cable attached, but eject your Kindle from your computer". Does this show that things will get back to normal? Much appreciated for your promptness, I really appreciate it. Thanks Barrie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like you have it plugged into your computer for charging? The thing works a bit differently in that configuration than when on its own. It's basically saying if you want to use it you'll have to 'eject' it because, as it is, it's in 'storage device' mode.  I'd suggest you do that, charge it up, and then see what happens. Hopefully you can get it registered to your account without difficulty.

What Betsy posted was new to me -- but I never had that particular kindle model. I'd always just figured you could do a 'reset to factory' but I guess if you need a password to get into the thing that won't work!  Sounds like the steps Betsy posted basically will do a factory reset, though -- which is fine since it's a 'new to you' device anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> What Betsy posted was new to me -- but I never had that particular kindle model. I'd always just figured you could do a 'reset to factory' but I guess if you need a password to get into the thing that won't work!  Sounds like the steps Betsy posted basically will do a factory reset, though -- which is fine since it's a 'new to you' device anyway.


From what I read as I poked around on the 'Net is that it was a change after the fact, and works with several models (though some of them use a different password). The page I cited was from 2014 and had info up through the Paperwhite.

Here's an article from 2011 about the same thing and discussed what you used to have to do:
https://ilmk.wordpress.com/2011/12/16/you-can-now-reset-your-kindle-password-yourself/

Yes, it does a factory reset; as Amazon didn't want to provide a way for someone to break into your device and keep it registered to your account, very sensible!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> From what I read as I poked around on the 'Net is that it was a change after the fact, and works with several models (though some of them use a different password). The page I cited was from 2014 and had info up through the Paperwhite.
> 
> Here's an article from 2011 about the same thing and discussed what you used to have to do:
> https://ilmk.wordpress.com/2011/12/16/you-can-now-reset-your-kindle-password-yourself/
> ...


Oh yes! I seem to recall that it warns you several times when setting a password that if you forget it you'll have to reset to factory and will lose all your books, etc. But I never gave it much thought about how that would happen if you can't get to the usual menu/settings/menu/reset page. 

I suppose people still call Amazon when they forget their password, though . . . . 

Just did some poking around on Amazon help pages. For any given device (eInk reader) there's a topic "Forgot Kindle Passcode" which tells you how to do the resetting. It looks like you don't need to do a hard restart, at least not on newer devices, just enter a specific string of numbers to reset the passcode AND reset the device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just did some poking around on Amazon help pages. For any given device (eInk reader) there's a topic "Forgot Kindle Passcode" which tells you how to do the resetting. It looks like you don't need to do a hard restart, at least not on newer devices, just enter a specific string of numbers to reset the passcode AND reset the device.


The link I posted earlier has them for every device through the Paperwhite.

Betsy


----------

